# Coming up next from Chris Hein



## Chris Hein (Dec 27, 2015)

Three new libraries will be available beginning of 2016:
*CH-Orchestral Woodwinds 2.0 - RELEASED!
CH-Orchestral Brass - RELEASED!
CH-Solo Violin - (coming march 2016)*













*CH-Orchestral Brass*
3 Trumpets, 3 Trombones, 3 F-Horns & 3 Brass Ensembles.

Jacques Mathias composed this nice demo using CH-Winds, CH-Brass and CH-Violin together with Spitfire Strings & Percussion:


Here is a naked version, using CH-Woodwinds, CH-Brass & CH-Violin only:




*CH-Orchestral Woodwinds 2.0*
A relaunch of CH-Winds with completely new design, improved samples, improved phase alignment and many new functions.
Another composition by Jacques Mathias using CH-Winds and CH-Uniq Horn:





*CH-Solo Violin*
I tried to make this Solo-Violin as detailed and customizable as possible.
10.000 samples, 36 articulations, up to 8 dynamic layers, 4 different legato transitions.
The phase aligned sample let you perfectly blend between the dynamic layers.
You can achieve a convincing live performance straight out of the box with a few controllers. The extensive programming lets you customize every single aspect of playbility and sound.

Here is an excerpt of the Paganini Concerto D-Dur 3th Movement:


More info will follow in the next few weeks.

Chris Hein


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 27, 2015)

Congrats, Chris! And Jacques, I also like your Demos! Well done!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jan 5, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Congrats, Chris! And Jacques, I also like your Demos! Well done!


Hey Gunther, thanks man. These brass are really fun to use. I like how tight they can be when you need them to be.


----------



## Maximvs (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for this heads up on imminent Chris Hein libraries. Particularly interested in this solo violin...


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey Chris. About the Orchestral Woodwinds 2.0...is this a free update for the OW owners or do we have to pay to get 2.0?

-Hannes


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 5, 2016)

JacquesMathias said:


> Hey Gunther, thanks man. These brass are really fun to use. I like how tight they can be when you need them to be.


All well-made libraries have their place, are welcome.
I have long been adopted by the competition thinking.
My friend, I hope you are well!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jan 6, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> All well-made libraries have their place, are welcome.
> I have long been adopted by the competition thinking.
> My friend, I hope you are well!



Yes, definitely. In the end, as you say, well-made libraries are tools we use to achieve a result we hear in our minds. For me, dry/wet libraries are like Yin/Yang, they complement each other. What do you need: total control or instantaneous gorgeousness? I need both!  Just like girls: an intellectual piano player who loves nerd culture or that ballerina? I know, I can’t have both. Actually, I am married, so forget about this poor analogy. 

Of course I am biased, but this CH Brass is one of the best brass dry libraries I have ever used/tried. 
JM


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2016)

Excellent demos, Jacques. I will be following this thread, and am looking forward to learning more. I've always been very happy with Chris' products in the past, and hope to continue to support them in the future.


----------



## Aeonata (Jan 7, 2016)

Fabulous demos! 
All Chris Hein libraries I tried so far are really flexible and easy to use, but at the same time provide a lot of control and possibilities. The legatos sound really smooth and natural!


----------



## Raindog (Jan 7, 2016)

The Chris Hein winds are one of my favourite libraries as I have already posted in this forum. The nice thing is that the GUI stays the same through all the instruments so if you know how to use one of the woodwinds there is no learning curve necessary when using the others. Same with the upcoming brass library. Additionaly, Chris developed a technology for phase free articulation blends. This makes dynamic developments very real and organic. Additionally you can blend articulations using hotkeys. This means you can e.g blend a sustain sample into a trill sample just like you would with a real instrument. Again this is the same with the woodwinds and brass instruments. Another cool festure is that you can alter the attack of the sound via a controller. I don't mean a simple filter it's actually eight different sampled attacks. Great when you change from soft sustain tunes to a fast staccato run. Again nothing I have come across in any other library. 

The violin will be of the same quality. I had the possibility to test a Betaversion and even this preliminary version was stunning in terms of playability and realism. Great fun to play also. I personally liked the legato sounds and the slurs a lot. 

I know my opinion is biased but I'm really convinced that Chris' libraries are among the best (at least)

Raindog


----------



## SirKen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just wanted to say that the new golden interface looks great. I assume this will be part of the upgrade for the Winds version 2. Will it be ported to the other instruments like the Harmonica and the Horns as well?


----------



## HardyP (Feb 13, 2016)

Hanu_H said:


> Hey Chris. About the Orchestral Woodwinds 2.0...is this a free update for the OW owners or do we have to pay to get 2.0?


Hi Chris,
since you seem to be online right now - any News on the 2.0 version, and maybe you can allready tell something about Hannes question...?

Thanks and all the best - Hardy


----------



## Chris Hein (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Hardy,

Its not a question being online but knowing the facts. 

*Now its sure: Thursday Feb 18th is the release date for:*
CH-Orchestral Winds 2 Complete $ 399,- (Free update for all CH-Winds users)
CH-Orchestral Winds Compact $ 179,- (The light version of CH-Winds)
CH-Orchestral Brass $ 299,-
CH-Orchestral Bass Compact $ 169,- (The light version of CH-Brass)

Chris Hein


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello Chris,

Any idea when the CH-Orchestral Brass will be released?

I am also interested to know if the 3 trombones are just tenor Trbn or 2 tenors and 1 bass trombone?

May I ask why no Tuba was included in the Orchestral Brass?

Thanks for any info...

Max


----------



## Saxer (Feb 16, 2016)

Massimo said:


> Any idea when the CH-Orchestral Brass will be released?





Chris Hein said:


> *Now its sure: Thursday Feb 18th is the release date for:*
> CH-Orchestral Winds 2 Complete $ 399,- (Free update for all CH-Winds users)
> CH-Orchestral Winds Compact $ 179,- (The light version of CH-Winds)
> CH-Orchestral Brass $ 299,-
> CH-Orchestral Bass Compact $ 169,- (The light version of CH-Brass)


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks Saxer... I have completely missed the release date in Chris post


----------



## HardyP (Feb 16, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Its not a question being online but knowing the facts.
> 
> *Now its sure: Thursday Feb 18th is the release date for:*
> CH-Orchestral Winds 2 Complete $ 399,- (Free update for all CH-Winds users


Exactly - as long as the facts are the right/good one's ...
Which they defenitely are .


----------



## autopilot (Feb 16, 2016)

Woot! Looking forward to tomorrow - the winds have become a big part of my current template. 

They are a vastly underrated set of samples.


----------



## zakufan (Feb 18, 2016)

I can see Ver. 2 download links in my account. Do we have to re-download everything? Or is there a way just to update to the new patches?


----------



## Chris Hein (Feb 18, 2016)

CH-Orchestral Winds & CH-Orchestral Winds Compact
CH-Orchestral Brass & CH-Orchestral Brass Compact

are finally available now at: www.chrishein.net or www.bestservice.de


Almost all of the samples have been improved, thats why you have to download the whole library again.
Most of the samples have been re-tuned and the phase-aligned samples have been improved too.

Chris Hein


----------



## HardyP (Feb 19, 2016)

zakufan said:


> I can see Ver. 2 download links in my account. Do we have to re-download everything? Or is there a way just to update to the new patches?


Hm, I do not see any mentioning of V2 in my (bestservice) account - can I just create new links, or do I have to wait until the batch of customers where I am included will be released for upgrade?
Really would like to have them quickly, since I am using the Oboe in a CD project which goes to final polishing and manufacturing next week, and maybe I can take advantage of the improvements...


----------



## Chris Hein (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi Hardy, should be only the new version in your BestService account now.
Just generate new download links to get the update.

Chris Hein


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 19, 2016)

Impressive as always.
Looking forward to the Violin..


----------



## donbodin (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats on the launch Chris! Really looking forward to checking these out.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 24, 2016)

I wonder why there is no more talk about that update. I picked up some of the winds in verson 1 end of last year and found the legatos to be somewhat phasey and the layers connected to keyboard velocity by default, so I thought by myself "what is the point of all that phase aligning then". With the 2.0 update the legatos are really working well now (and are configuarable) and the layers are configurable too, so now this is seriously excellent.

Considering CH-Orchestral Brass now. Also there is CH-Uniq-horn, did anybody try that?


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah, the Winds 2 update is really good. No comparison to the previous version. I'm very happy with it.
I have the UniqHorn as well as the CH Orchestral Brass. I think they complement each other very well, not only feature wise but then you would have 4 instead of 3 french horns at your disposal.


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 1, 2016)

Przemek K. said:


> Yeah, the Winds 2 update is really good. No comparison to the previous version. I'm very happy with it.
> I have the UniqHorn as well as the CH Orchestral Brass. I think they complement each other very well, not only feature wise but then you would have 4 instead of 3 french horns at your disposal.


That is enough recommendation for me, thanks, bought.


----------



## shakuman (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Chris.
I hope you are well..What about the owner of Chris Hein Pro Complete, no even one piece of sweet?

Shakuman.


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 3, 2016)

Hannes_F said:


> That is enough recommendation for me, thanks, bought.



Have fun Hannes. I'm having a blast with the new CH libs. I guess I'm a sucker for brass libs anyway.


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 3, 2016)

Look good !


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 6, 2016)

If CH woodwinds update 2 is so good I would be very interested to listen to some demos.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 8, 2016)

Massimo said:


> If CH woodwinds update 2 is so good I would be very interested to listen to some demos.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Masimo,

The sound of CH-Orchestral Winds hasn't changed much with the update
The old demos still show the potential of the library.
However, there are some new demos made with CH-Orchestral Winds 2:

*"A fairy Tale" by Lukas Knoebl:*


*"A fairy Tale" naked - Winds only:*


The changes in CH-Orchestral Winds 2 are:

Completely re-designed user interface
Tuning of almost all samples improved
Phase-Aligned samples improved
Resource demand drastically reduced
Legato Transitions improved
Transition Speed function optimized
Glide Mode-Slur for more realistic runs
Touch OSC MIDI remote control optimized
minor bug fixes

For only 179,- there is now also a "compact" version available featuring all the 13 instruments with reduced articulations.
http://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Winds_Compact.html

Chris Hein


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Chris,

Thanks a lot for your kind reply!

Best Regards,

Max


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 13, 2016)

Im not seeing the Solo Violin yet.
Also have my Harmonica links at Best Service but cant recall my CHH Pro 2.
Would love to buy the Solo Violin today then get links for CHH Pro 2.
Having everything at Best Service.de would be sweet.

Solo Violin sounds really good.
Guess its not out yet....

Cheers


----------



## JPQ (Apr 13, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Im not seeing the Solo Violin yet.
> Also have my Harmonica links at Best Service but cant recall my CHH Pro 2.
> Would love to buy the Solo Violin today then get links for CHH Pro 2.
> Having everything at Best Service.de would be sweet.
> ...



I also want all to bestservice.de i have own reason my local shop can sell stuff me which is available here. At least most things.


----------



## kuma (Apr 28, 2016)

I found a problem about Chris hein Winds Complete Pre-programmed MIDI CC patches.
CC46 and CC104 are assigned to two parameters.
cc46 Art.-Legato Fade In Offset & Body On/Off
cc104 Glide Slur Starting Note Fade Out & Toggle LFO / Auto Vibrato


----------



## kuma (Apr 28, 2016)

In manual, CC104 is assigned to Glide Slur Starting Note Fade Out.
But actually, CC3 is assigned to it and CC3 is also assigned to stack button.


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi Kuma,
Thanks for the hint, thats easy to fix.
Actually you can do it yourself by removing one of the double assigned parameters with a right click.
If you find little bugs like this, its best to send me a mail.

Thanks.

Chris Hein


----------

